# It's Sunday what schwinns did we find this week... Weekley thread



## vintage2wheel (Oct 28, 2012)

It's Sunday what Prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/ parts/ fun stuff did we find this week. Post some pics and show us what you found. 

It was a good week for me I made a trade for 1939 Schwinn Autocycle standard or (motorbike style). 
This is the rare tan and cream with black pins. Badged hudson detroit. OG. This bike was originally found in Oregon by Bob U.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 28, 2012)

Man, that Autocycle is hands-down gorgeous. I've always loved that color combo and the prewar cantilevers have such a great look to them.

I haven't been able to post in this thread in a good while but the Memory Lane swap was this week and I came home with a '52-53 Panther (or what's left of a Panther). It's missing the good parts, of course, but I needed a winter project and this is a good start. It already rides excellent as it sits. I'll need an original black and chrome straight-bar tank, black and orange guard, black Rocket Ray, original seat.

















Also, I didn't just find it but I just finished refurbishing a '35 Ladies Pullman badged B-3. I also added a spiffy on-tire bell after taking the pictures.


----------



## xochi0603 (Oct 28, 2012)

*O.G. paint Pre war B.F. Goodrich*

Yesterday score !  Also got a 70's campy equipted Raleigh International and  a few other things.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks bro.  Both nice finds


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Oct 28, 2012)

All nice scores.  Congrats.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Oct 30, 2012)

*Killer Autocycle!*

Wow Sean that thing is amazing. Really rare combo for sure, love those late 39s with the rear fender strut down low. Why ASCo thought it was a good idea to have the high rider strut back there is a mystery...

Killer scores for everyone actually.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 30, 2012)

That is a nice tan color...wouldn't mind haven't that myself!
Are you planning on keeping the horn button since it ain't operating anything currently?
Chris


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 30, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> That is a nice tan color...wouldn't mind haven't that myself!
> Are you planning on keeping the horn button since it ain't operating anything currently?
> Chris




the horn button will run the horn but have not wired it back up yet.  Do you need a horn button I will have to check but I might have another


----------



## cyclebuster (Oct 30, 2012)

Not new, had this one a while, its a customized 46. WIll post a pic of my 66 Typhoon tomorrow, its apart right now


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 31, 2012)

vintage2wheel said:


> It's Sunday what Prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes/ parts/ fun stuff did we find this week. Post some pics and show us what you found.
> 
> It was a good week for me I made a trade for 1939 Schwinn Autocycle standard or (motorbike style).
> This is the rare tan and cream with black pins. Badged hudson detroit. OG. This bike was originally found in Oregon by Bob U. View attachment 71503View attachment 71504View attachment 71505




Nice canti brotha love it !! I have a matching girls same color


----------



## Spence36 (Oct 31, 2012)

*20"*



Autocycleplane said:


> Wow Sean that thing is amazing. Really rare combo for sure, love those late 39s with the rear fender strut down low. Why ASCo thought it was a good idea to have the high rider strut back there is a mystery...
> 
> Killer scores for everyone actually.




I I have a really nice 20" tall frame 37 Cycleplane og painter t with excellent graphics thats almost don't let me know if interested..... Just gotta get horn and light working and throw some wheels on it it's a sweet bike !!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Oct 31, 2012)

Spence36 said:


> I I have a really nice 20" tall frame 37 Cycleplane og painter t with excellent graphics thats almost don't let me know if interested..... Just gotta get horn and light working and throw some wheels on it it's a sweet bike !!




shoot some pics spence


----------

